# 40th Anniversary Bass Tracker Heritage Boat



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey all, not sure how many of you have seen the new heritage boat that bass tracker is putting out for their 40th anniversary.

http://www.heritageboat.com

I think it looks like a great little setup with everything you need to start fishing from a boat (trailer, fish finder, trolling motor, live well etc.) all for about 10k.

Wonder what people think about this size for some of the utah fisheries? I don't know much about fishing from a boat, would this be a good starting point?


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I have seen the deal, and if I had a way I would buy one. Sweet little set up I think.


----------

